# Purdy or Wooster or other



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Just a simple poll, real basic your prefered brush
Is it Purdy, Wooster, or other.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Corona 2.5 inch Excaliburs !


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I use Purdy, Woosters or even Corona's I think they all make good brushes and will buy in bulk which ever seems to have a good deal going when I need brushes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Wooster!


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I use mostly Purdy's but have a few Wooster's. Corona's are hard to find around here.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Are there any purdy xl pip diehards left in this world?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> I use Purdy, Woosters or even Corona's I think they all make good brushes and will buy in bulk which ever seems to have a good deal going when I need brushes.


I too buy in bulk


Joewho said:


> Are there any purdy xl pip diehards left in this world?


I just recently started using xl pips, i really like them. Before that i was always into xl swans. 
Was just using a 3 1/2" pip today while running crown. :thumbsup:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I have always used the dales or glides, sorry no pips


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Purdy--3 1/2" pro extra glide is my bestest bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

MakDeco said:


> I have always used the dales or glides, sorry no pips


The pip is a round shoulder 3 in., looks just like the others except it's a lot fatter. Holds a ton of paint, but still cuts as good as the others. The bristles are really long but just right for springyness.

Made for enamels.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

i mostly hang paper. on the rare occasion i do a little painting i use purdy's. the painter i use says he recently switched to corona's and loves them.:clap:


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I find Dales so superior for cutting - you can get in all sorts of nooks and crannies. Try cutting the wall paint above a chair rail with your pip or glide. I use to use glides - but now only for exterior. They came in more handy when I use to paint trim last - I'd cut along the ceiling and slosh the paint around all the trim. Now since I am real careful cutting in wall paint - I prefer Dales - XL's just glop way to much paint for interior applications. I only like 'em now when I go around and slop on all the trim enamel prior to commencing wall work.

-plainpainter


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck Angle Sash Brush. :thumbup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

PlainPainter said:


> I find Dales so superior for cutting - you can get in all sorts of nooks and crannies. Try cutting the wall paint above a chair rail with your pip or glide. I use to use glides - but now only for exterior. They came in more handy when I use to paint trim last - I'd cut along the ceiling and slosh the paint around all the trim. Now since I am real careful cutting in wall paint - I prefer Dales - XL's just glop way to much paint for interior applications. I only like 'em now when I go around and slop on all the trim enamel prior to commencing wall work.
> 
> -plainpainter


You're right, I use a purdy blue bristle for fine cutting. Never read the handle to find out what it is though. But, in my hands the pip is far from a glopping brush. Use it most of the time. If I have to start fussing with it for fine cutting, I switch to the blue bristle.

Heck, when I was learning all the pros had the pips and I was jealous. Tried buying brushes that looked like theirs, but didn't find out about pips til later. Finally mastered that brush and there's no one around to be jealous of me now!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Joewho said:


> You're right, I use a purdy blue bristle for fine cutting. Never read the handle to find out what it is though. But, in my hands the pip is far from a glopping brush. Use it most of the time. If I have to start fussing with it for fine cutting, I switch to the blue bristle.
> 
> Heck, when I was learning all the pros had the pips and I was jealous. Tried buying brushes that looked like theirs, but didn't find out about pips til later. Finally mastered that brush and there's no one around to be jealous of me now!


Like i said i just recently stumbled on to them and i think they are great. I really like the rounded furrel. The only problem with them is that they do not come in 4"s so i will still be using the swan. 
How i got started in them was, i told my partner to get a 3 1/2 out of my stock pile of xlswan's in the garage and forgotten all about it, and i was in his garage and found it a year later still unused and he told me he got it from me. So i gave him a 3 1/2 swan for it. Now i have a couple 3" pips as well. :thumbsup: 
As far as cutting in with an angle tool unless it is a tight space i use a flat brush.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

2.5'' corona cortez is my brush of choice then the purdy pro glide.

Dan


----------



## frankcanpaint (Jul 26, 2006)

*best cutting brush*

my fave brush for inside cutting is the purdy dale angled sash-a guaranteed perfect line every time; thin enough and holds its shape so it can fit into some thin spaces. imo there is one follow up and that is a 3" wooster ultra/pro firm angled sash- this is a great brush also. :thumbup:


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

Love my Purdy. Best brush made!


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

There must be two schools of painters when it comes to paint brushes - I was just looking online at the swans and pips - how the heck would you use those brushes? Aren't angles sashes much easier to cut with? I could only imagine using those brushes if I was painting trim before walls and wanted to hold the brush perpendicular to the trim - but even still most of the time just use an angles sash - I only use those flat ended brushes for painting exterior.

-plainpainter


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Ma-ma-ma-my Corona


----------

